# RCI - Disney



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2012)

Are there true Disney property resorts available for RCI points?


----------



## learnalot (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Are there true Disney property resorts available for RCI points?



Yes.  Most if not all of the Disney properties are in RCI points as well as weeks.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Sep 23, 2012)

Generally yes but what is available is typically the lesser popular of the disney resorts.  At the moment I'm not seeing any disney availability in points but when were booking an orlando trip a few months ago there was plenty of disney available in Feb and Mar of 2013.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2012)

*Disney Properties*

Which Disney properties have you seen for RCI points?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Which Disney properties have you seen for RCI points?



All Disney properties are available for RCI points, but there is far more supply than demand, so they are usually snatched up as soon as they appear.  You will seldom see one just sitting in inventory.  If you join TUG, you will have access to our Sightings Forum, where the best exchange company deposits get posted every day, and you will be able to search it for historical info. on DVC deposits.


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 23, 2012)

I believe I have seen all the Disney World DVCs available at one time or another. The best was for the month of September, about 6 months prior to that date. Currently I don't see any at WDW - just Hilton Head.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Sep 23, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> All Disney properties are available for RCI points, but there is far more supply than demand, so they are usually snatched up as soon as they appear.  You will seldom see one just sitting in inventory.  If you join TUG, you will have access to our Sightings Forum, where the best exchange company deposits get posted every day, and you will be able to search it for historical info. on DVC deposits.



Reverse it.  Denise is having some wishful thinking, although I think she is more a Hawaii person than a Disney one.  

Far more demand than supply.  But all the properties have been seen so far except for Hawaii.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2012)

RCI Points usually has slightly more inventory than weeks, but it's really because so many weeks go to ongoing searches.  Plus, when the DVC weeks are in high season, they cost so much more.  It's not unusual to see weeks in summer for 115K or more points.  Holy cow that is a lot of RCI Points.  So depending on your cost per point, vs. your cost per point in weeks, you can save a lot of money by using weeks instead.  $10 per point is about my average, maybe a little more, so I figure my cost is 1/3 in weeks as it is in Points.  But I don't go in summer or holidays.


----------

